# Jobs: Past & Present



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought it would be interesting to find out how many or little number of jobs individuals have had since they started working at the age of 16. For me it's been quiet a few. Here we go...

I currently work for a lawnmower parts distributer doing various duties.

Past Jobs... Gift wrapper, waitress, fast food, drug store clerk, teller, house cleaner, watch/clock company, Caterer, vault teller, dog kennels, customer service, drug supply company, quality control, airport vallet, pizza delivery. 

How about you?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hmmm....

16 ~ clerk at a marina
17-19 ~ construction
19-25 ~ auto detailing, waitor, vallet runner
25-present ~ Web/Applications Developer

jB


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

office clerk
office errand runner
science high school teacher
university TA
IT trainer
biology researcher
bio-geo-informatics specialist
science & informatics high school teacher


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

age 15 - p/t work in soils lab
age 16-18 - p/t surveying, engineering field inspection, water lab
age 18-21 - CAD drafting
age 21-26 - Civil engineering, teaching undergrad engineering classes
age 26-29 - med student, p/t work in surgical center
age 30-34 - general surgery resident, orthopedic surgery resident
age 35 onward - orthopedic surgeon


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

13: Built a garage with my grandpa, we made decent money. Still stands perfect 8 years later.
15-16: Employee at Domino's Pizza
16-19: Manager at a local ice cream/food place. Pretty fun job actually!
18-19: 7th/8th grade head football coach. The year after I graduated I was offered the job by my head high school football coach. I gladly accepted it and although we didn't do well in games, two of my players became freshman varsity starters. They still chat with me two years later about coaching them. 

Currently: Jobless. Unless you count being a professional student a job.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I have to put the old thinking cap on here....

14 -15: School cafeteria (first job)
15 - 17: Dishwasher at supper club
17 - 18: Waitress at drive in restaurant
18 - 22: Manufacture blast hole liners 
22 - 25: Horse breeding, training, riding lesson facility
25 - present: Q/C for explosives company

I also had a few stints with hotel housekeeping, bowling alley and drill bit manufacturing.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

From 17-25:

-baby sitter
-university alumni/development office assistant
-university rare books collection assistant
-nonprofit project coordinator in reproductive health field
-amateur web designer
-dog walker/pet sitter
-graduate intern in a university minority affairs office
-social worker in HIV/AIDS field


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Some fascinating people on this forum!!!

Me, I worked at a sandwich store when I was 16,
then I "worked" at a cafe (more like played chess with the local seniors while eating free cheesecakes and smoothies).
Summers home between college for two years, I worked in a men's department store. 
While at school, I interned in a marine biology lab, 
volunteered at the front desk for student family housing, 
TA'd as a ballroom dance instructer,
and organized parties for my house (if you don't get paid with money, does that count as a job? LOL)

After college, I worked at a psych ward for two years, then moved back to the bay and am now at a pet store. Woohoo!!!


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Ages 15-18 - during the summer, lifeguard. during the school year - factory work making christmas tree stands.

Age 19-21 - year round lifeguard and swimming lesson instructor

Age 21-22 - Target doing various things

Age 22-25 - back doing the swimming lesson thing and teaching CPR/First Aid and Lifeguard Training.

Age 25-26 - worked for a hotel chain at the front desk and almost a year managing a home where adults with special needs lived.

Age 27+ - High School Science teacher, still teaching some swimming lessons during the summer (my wife runs several community pools, so occasionally she's my boss, I just can't seem to get rid of that association with pools...)


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Hmmmm. Going back a ways for some of these:

13-14 Paper route
14-17 Restaurant work (busboy, dishwasher, cook, money counter)
18 Summer job at a trenching company
19 Summer job at an industrial bakery
20 Summer job interning in computer programming
21-present Computer nerd (Programmer, Mainframe system programmer, AIX sysetem programmer, SAN architect, Infrastructure Design Engineer)
36-present Proud papa (Last 1+yrs, full-time, single father  )


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

JanS said:


> 25 - present: Q/C for explosives company


Sorry Jan, I laughed so hard at this one!:rofl: 
I hope you have good insurance!

12--paperboy
16--houseman for hotel
17--office cleaning
19--short-order cook
21--construction/painting
24--cook in fine dining
32--cook for gourmet resturant, hotel
36--banquet chef, hotel
40-present--sous chef, hotel

There were some odd jobs at temp. places between.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely an odd bunch so far...

16-18 Baskin Robbins - Thank God I was playing water polo and swimming to keep the pounds off
19-22 Midshipman at the Naval Academy.
22-27 Surface Warfare Officer in the Navy (Various aspects to this job)
28 Lab rat in a computer test and integration lab
29-present Technical instructor for satellite communications and networking.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

In no particular order:

Dishwasher
Cook
Chef
Waiter
Restaurant Manager
Computer Repair
Cell Phone Sales
Construction
Catering
Rep for cigarette company (one of those guys that goes out to all the cool clubs)
Candy Store Clerk
Backpack salesman
Refrigeration and Restaurant Equipment repair
Carpet and Linoleum installation (when I was 13)

I'm currently working for a chemical company that makes cleaning chemicals for supermarkets - I'm 1/2 repairman (for the dispensing equipment), 1/2 health inspector.

This is what life with ADHD is like - I'm sure I'm not done yet!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tutor for two years straight, job description was actually babysitting 8-10 rude and abnoxious year olds for the summer and I still want kids!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I've worked as a library clerk (inputing new books into the system), tutor, various jobs for my dad's cabinet business, and I'm currently working as a nurse's aid while going to nursing school. Plus the usual babysitting and house-sitting jobs throughout...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

1 - Worked at Braun's Ice Cream Store. Seems like a lot of people started out with food service. I did that one summer and I swore I'd never do it again.

2 - Data entry at manufacturing plant for hand tools

3 - Ran enviromental tests of soil/water. Stupid machine they had was always breaking and they never provided proper training so I left fairly quickly.

4 - Temp job testing printers in temperature control room (anywhere from below freezing, to 100 degrees with killer humidity)

5 - For the past 8 years, I've been doing the invoicing / accounts receivable and other assorted tasks at a company that sells musical instruments. My more important, non-paying job is self-heating pet bed and automatic treat dispenser for 5 cats, 2 dogs, and 4 aquariums of piggy fish.:wink:


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Grocery store cashier
Built Trusses for a Truss Co.
Landscaping
Worked at a tobacco store; I don't use tobacco in any form, a friends dad owned it and I needed a job.
Staff accountant
Trust Tax accountant


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

during high school - mowed lawns & worked for my dad's business
17-19 - Petland - loved the job, hated min. wage...
-insert very brief stint of calling folks to bum money for the NRA (what was I thinking????)
19-21 - telephone tech-support for Bellsouth DSL service and then for Dell PCs
22 - present - Managing the business my Dad started. We sell and service wheelchairs,scooters,stairlifts, van lifts, etc. (and preaching, but I don't get paid for that )
future - Would one day like to become a physical therapist, but with two young'ns thats on hold for now.


----------

